

Tim Tang Test – the longest online riddle game - jatekos01
http://www.timtang.com/ttt/

======
Orangeair
It's a like a less math-y, more Comic Sans-y version of Project Euler. Very
interesting. According to Google trends, it looks like this site peaked in
popularity around 2007. There are definitely still people on it, though, which
is made evident by the active chat box on the page.

------
phmagic
Part of me misses web site designs like this.

